# Optional Wheels



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Purchased a set of 18" SAP Spoke Wheels today from an owner who purchased the option on his 05' GTO. Due to upgrading his current ride, he chose to sell the wheels on criagslist. The wheels are in perfect condition and the are the FZ6's by Custom Alloy, Inc. date code is 2003 on the Pontiac Arrow center caps. Replacing my 18" Stocks with these jewels....my wife told me they look fancy:
kicks06
Dallas,Ga.


----------

